# Load logging for bottleneck analysis



## larrygingras (Feb 18, 2009)

Please advice some good tools (system or ports) to log server load (hard disk and network for the first place) to analyze bottlenecks not in realtime.
I mean that some customers complain about slow download speed so I have to make some logs to analyze activity on server. Sure I can use some system utilities and run those in crontab but I'm sure there must be some more handy solutions for that task...
Any advices?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

You could use snmp to read stats and turn them into graphs with mrtg (or use something like cacti or nagios for monitoring).


----------



## larrygingras (Feb 18, 2009)

Well we have this enabled on hosting, but it shows only network load from router ports.
Some way this can be used on server to monitor other things? Can you give more info on this as I'm not very familiar with snmp (what is it and what it can).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snmp

/usr/ports/net-mgmt/ contains snmp implementations, extensions, and plugins.


----------



## larrygingras (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, thank you for links, I will study this stuff yesterday at work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

Back to the Future IV?


----------



## larrygingras (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh hell
I always confuse "yesterday" with "tomorrow"  Donno why


----------

